# Genesis MK FIVE Black Edition Amp New



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It is my listing.

Genesis MK5 Black Edition Amp New in the box. | eBay


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Bump. Need to move this last amp. Make offer on ebay or PM me here. This is one of (3) of these amps in the USA. Jon at Genesis ICE shipped this amp directly to us at Hybrid. It is part of a multi amp donation from Jon @ Genesis ICE to fund #joshrocks medical.


Below is a picture of little Joshua.


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

FWIW, you spelled amplifier (missing the second i) wrong in the listing title so your amp doesn't show up for people searching for "Genesis amplifier".


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

oh wow, nice amp! i'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, PM sent.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey, incase you're a diyma addict and check this before your email. I sent a deposit


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks. 
You have my contact information if you need any questions answered.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So, does this mean that this amp is sold ?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice amp, free bump! Are these related to the Danish DLS amps? They look remarkably similar, which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

Genesis amplifiers are absolutely top notch... fantastic amps...

If my memory is correct, and that's very suspect, Genesis built some of the early DLS amplifiers for the company... I'm pretty sure DLS now builds there own or have farmed it out to someone other than Genesis...

A number of years ago, Genesis was sold to a different company... Gordon Taylor, the original owner and designer of Genesis not operates a repair business in the UK... think he still offers some consulting services to the new Genesis...



fcarpio said:


> Very nice amp, free bump! Are these related to the Danish DLS amps? They look remarkably similar, which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> So, does this mean that this amp is sold ?


No the amp has not been sold yet. I have one person interested in the amp, but it is still up for sale until I get full payment.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah that other interested party is me. I'm just waffling trying to get some confirmation that the 'new' genesis isn't just tossing out mid range gear with the genesis name on it and commanding top dollar. My ignorance i guess. 

I sent BlackHHR a deposit to at least show him i'm not trying to waste his time.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Money was refunded. Let get this amp sold.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

talked to BlackHHR just now, nice dude!
Sent full payment and a bit extra. 
Buy that kid something he'll like, man!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Sold, Thanks a bunch Andrew.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect as my credit card was out and ready to swipe to gain this. I'm glad that you were able to sell all three.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^ not sure if BS'ing.
Had a feeling i'd lose the opportunity if i didn't get this done today.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no I meant I was glad that he was able to sell all three amps as it's sales were going to a good cause.


----------

